# Rolls Royce Phantom drop head:Gloss enhancement, interior and soft top detail



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Slightly more stylised thread for me today. Im working with a photographer to create a more professional fluid write up. We have already changed a few things and i have made some requests but any input is welcome. The idea is i still shoot the honest raw images, he does the bits i cant do as I'm actually working

So here is the car ready for its bath.

20161017_164829 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

I started with wheels, tyres and arches as always

New folder-07 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

New folder-1-2 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

New folder-04 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Once cleaned the nooks and crannies were done (this car had lived under trees and when i tell you twigs were coming out of places that shouldn't have twigs in, i mean reran growth lol)

New folder-08 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

New folder-09 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

It then received a foam bath to break down the grime, and a hand wash to properly clean

New folder-16 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

New folder-15-2 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

The roof was done last due to the sheer amount of water that ended up on it from the gaps and clam shelf getting done. It was done twice as it was filthy deep down

DSC_0090 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Interior next. Lots of ivory leather everywhere that had never been cleaned. ADS leather cleaner was used and it was treated with DR leather dye blocker afterwards

New folder-2 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

New folder-4 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

New folder-7 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

With that done paint was next. Single stage gloss enhancement to lift the overall finish, and some isolated work to get rid of the sanding marks that all these premium cars come with free

600-4 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Natural 50/50

DSC_0091 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Scuff mark in the middle of the door

DSC_0094 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Closer

DSC_0095 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

local compounding

DSC_0097 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Much better

DSC_0098 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Then blended in with the single stage set

DSC_0099 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Sanding marks

DSC_0102 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After compounding

DSC_0103 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And blended in

DSC_0104 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0105 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Working my way around

DSC_0108 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

A great example of the colour difference i was getting, it really was hazy

DSC_0114 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Lots of very soft even RO sanding marks

DSC_0115 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0117 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0118 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Rear deck

DSC_0122 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0123 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Panel to panel 50/50

DSC_0125 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Then moved to the rear lowers

600-2 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Even the lights were done

DSC_0129 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0130 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

The next day i started with an inspection outside in natural light

New folder-13 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

New folder-16-2 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

New folder-14 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Happy with the finish i put her back, dealt with the chrome the sealed it with sonax PNS. Some afters for your viewing please

DSC_0135 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0163 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And some outside afters. the 20k pearl paint was a thing of beauty

DSC_0136 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0138 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0140 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0141 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0142 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Gloss interior was cleansed and waxed also

DSC_0143 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0144 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0150 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Interior chrome and personalised name plates on point

DSC_0145 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0146 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Umbrella chrome polished, carbon fibre polished, then placed back with the RR facing as it should

DSC_0147 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0148 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0156 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0157 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0158 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## goat (May 8, 2015)

Impressive work to say the least.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

What a horrible looking car.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

great work Matt


----------



## Stokie (Jun 9, 2013)

Not jealous in the slightest!!


----------



## Adi_328 (Aug 22, 2013)

Beautiful car and great attention to detail  Good idea with the photographer, your write up was a joy to read/watch


----------



## wee man (Sep 29, 2016)

Some great work, just me maybe but I feel the vignettes are overdone?

Wee Man


----------



## Wash monster (May 25, 2016)

Wow just wow


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice work Matt, like the photo shots but to many of that ugly face of yours:lol:
Only joking mate:thumb: can I ask why PNS and not a winter wax.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice job as ever - WANT ONE! Would I have to change my name to Tony?


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Artsy photos...great job on the car :thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great job Matt.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Top work but where is your cloves&#55358;&#56596;


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

When I win the lottery. Great work and good photos they definitely stand out as promotional material.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Matt,

I'm not sure what's better these days. The detailing work or the photography! That shot of the pressure washer doing the filler cap bit is epic! The black and white stuff is bang on. Proper moody, adds a sense of occasion and fits with the car.

Cracking job as ever. Can't say as I'm a fan of the car, as nice as it is. The a pillar windows surrounds look a bit odd, almost aircraft esque but to me, just a bit out of place. Still, as long as the owner loves it. Bet they love it a bit more now it looks this good!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Great job once again, Matt on an amazing motor.
Love the odd B&W image and some thought going into the shots like the reflection in the wing mirror. Though the first few shots 2/3 may be over sharpened but then again it could be my weary eyes!!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

GSD said:


> What a horrible looking car.


Stunning work as ever, but I really must admit I'm ashamed to say I really don't like the car itself!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Awesome Job love the pics


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

wee man said:


> Some great work, just me maybe but I feel the vignettes are overdone?
> 
> Wee Man


Yes, we dialled in what we felt worked and will do for the next. That was something we said. worth a try, but a touch too much. The black and white works for certain shots, a bit "gritty", but not overly done. Fair point well made



chongo said:


> Nice work Matt, like the photo shots but to many of that ugly face of yours:lol:
> Only joking mate:thumb: can I ask why PNS and not a winter wax.


Just lasts longer plain and simple, plus suits the pearl finish imo. Its just a great reliable product



suds said:


> Nice job as ever - WANT ONE! Would I have to change my name to Tony?


It would be cheaper than paying for a new name plate, that much i absolutely promise you lol


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

Impressive result.love the flake in that paint!
Pictures looking good as well!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job and pictures:thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Great work as always

Quick question though - after all the work getting the exterior up to scratch why did the customer not want more substantial protection?


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Great work always a joy.......Can I have a T-Shirt please x


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

sm81 said:


> Top work but where is your cloves��


In the pantry next to the ginger, where do you keep your cloves?



Ben_W said:


> Matt,
> 
> I'm not sure what's better these days. The detailing work or the photography! That shot of the pressure washer doing the filler cap bit is epic! The black and white stuff is bang on. Proper moody, adds a sense of occasion and fits with the car.
> 
> Cracking job as ever. Can't say as I'm a fan of the car, as nice as it is. The a pillar windows surrounds look a bit odd, almost aircraft esque but to me, just a bit out of place. Still, as long as the owner loves it. Bet they love it a bit more now it looks this good!


Its supposed to resemble both aircraft and marine travel i think. The whole suicide doors and drop top is to resemble disembarking a boat. Everything is over the top on a RR from my experience



Zetec-al said:


> Great work as always
> 
> Quick question though - after all the work getting the exterior up to scratch why did the customer not want more substantial protection?


You would have to ask them! It will be being maintained by me, but if they choose a wax or a sealant they choose a wax or a sealant. He could buy and sell me many times over so I'm not going to argue with him lol


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Yes, It would be cheaper than paying for a new name plate, that much i absolutely promise you lol


Just confirmed the real reason why people buy Dacia- understand it now :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice Matt, and some great photography :thumb:


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

New folder-4 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

What a handsome young man , :lol::lol:

Amazing work buddy ,amazing , cogratulations to you and to your friend


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work as always and great photography!


----------



## CarChem (Mar 12, 2014)

Very nice Matt....


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I am in two minds about the pictures. I guess they would be perfect for marketing i.e. very slick and would stand out from most other photographs but on a write up they seem to be too much. Maybe they are too slick?


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Great work - great photos!

but gotta agree with some of the comments regarding the car - I'm a RR fan but those quarter lights! and it looks like they designed the front end _before_ picking up the T.K.Maxx-Power catalogue of headlights


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

suds said:


> Nice job as ever - WANT ONE! Would I have to change my name to Tony?


Where on Anglesy do you live? I used to live in Bodedern and wemt to school in Holyhead!!


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Great write up and photos. Car looks lovely.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Partial to a bit of swish camera shenanigans.
Lovely car, great work and nice result Matt.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Cracking work. Looks totally mint


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

what a car that is


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Lovely,lovely car and a top job!

Good to see photo's venturing away from the predictable

Nice one.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Some cracking shots Matt and equally stunning work.


----------



## Monza Man (Aug 11, 2007)

Great job


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice work buddy. Big old beasts hey..
I am sure the owner will be over the moon ..


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

great work as always .


----------

